# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Có bệnh này hơi khó mọi người giúp!

## thangpham18

bệnh thế này :
-cài window xp có nhận driver nhưng không lên loa, trong khi đó cài win 7 lại lên loa không hiểu tại sao nữa đã thử thay ic điều khiển âm thanh chuẩn rồi mà vẫn thế ( win tốt, ổ cứng sạch sẽ)
-driver chuẩn đi theo máy từ lúc mua máy đó. mà driver đã nhận (có thể kéo cho âm thanh to nhỏ ) mà không được tiếng.

----------


## ghostdarkgs

driver trước đây tốt ko có nghĩa là jờ cũng còn tốt, bạn remove rùi cài lại driver audio xem sao.

----------


## xomthulo

driver bị lỗi rồi.
win xp hay bị điên đó mà bạn đừng cài chipset trước chứ.
cài win 7 cho pro.

----------


## rubiethuy

> driver trước đây tốt ko có nghĩa là jờ cũng còn tốt, bạn remove rùi cài lại driver audio xem sao.


bạn xem lại hộ cái: 
-1 là: driver này mình đã cài ở 1 số máy khác vẫn bình thường
-2 là: máy bị bệnh này đã nhận driver
-3 là: drive khác cũng không được
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------



> driver bị lỗi rồi.
> win xp hay bị điên đó mà bạn đừng cài chipset trước chứ.
> cài win 7 cho pro.


nhưng người dùng máy này không quen dùng win 7 nên phải dùng win xp

----------


## tuanankpn

đã thử thay ic điều khiển âm thanh, ái chà chà pro dữ nhỉ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] 
bạn cài win 7 nhận được driver chạy ngon lành à ? mà win xp thì cài được nhưng ko phát ra âm thanh đúng ko ? theo mình bạn nên dowload lại driver cho winxp phiên bản mới trên web xem thế nào. 
chúc thành công

----------


## baobinh

cai đó thử rồi cố được đâu!!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## anh321

vậy xài win 7 luôn đi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img], chứ đã đụng vào ic của nó thì ko biết chuyện gì đã xảy ra. mang ra tiện sửa có lẽ được [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## saolaikhong

> vậy xài win 7 luôn đi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img], chứ đã đụng vào ic của nó thì ko biết chuyện gì đã xảy ra. mang ra tiện sửa có lẽ được [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


 nói như bác nói làm gì! muốn biết bệnh gì thì phả hỏi chứ. vi no là bệnh lạ mà. ma đụng vào ic cũng đã sao!

----------


## paliauthentic

*bạn bạn*




> bệnh thế này :
> -cài window xp có nhận driver nhưng không lên loa, trong khi đó cài win 7 lại lên loa không hiểu tại sao nữa đã thử thay ic điều khiển âm thanh chuẩn rồi mà vẫn thế ( win tốt, ổ cứng sạch sẽ)
> -driver chuẩn đi theo máy từ lúc mua máy đó. mà driver đã nhận (có thể kéo cho âm thanh to nhỏ ) mà không được tiếng.


 mình cung đã bi trương hợp này nột lần rôi, pải chấp nhận sống chung với nó một thời gian. lý do
: nghịch ngợm cài drive mới (update đấy). với lại cứ thích hát karaoke, rùi nghe headphone nên cấm ra cắm vào. 
giải pháp sau cùng: gỡ triệt để driver, reset avf cài lại drive.:boxing:

----------


## bedaukute

> mình cung đã bi trương hợp này nột lần rôi, pải chấp nhận sống chung với nó một thời gian. lý do
> : nghịch ngợm cài drive mới (update đấy). với lại cứ thích hát karaoke, rùi nghe headphone nên cấm ra cắm vào. 
> giải pháp sau cùng: gỡ triệt để driver, reset avf cài lại drive.:boxing:


 cảm ơn bạn đã thêm thông tin!:
ai biết bệnh này lý do làm sao và sử lý thế nào nhá!

----------


## lavendervip

thử ghost đa cấu hình xem sao bạn.

----------


## petduy

trước đây mình giống như bạn! bạn kiểm tra thử ớ manage device mà cảd âm thanh không bị lỗi thì chắc đĩa win bị lỗi ghương trình hỗ trợ âm thanh rồi. theo mình bạn nên mua đĩa khác dùng thử biết liền

----------


## dungmxh

> thử ghost đa cấu hình xem sao bạn.


 không được bạn à!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------



> trước đây mình giống như bạn! bạn kiểm tra thử ớ manage device mà cảd âm thanh không bị lỗi thì chắc đĩa win bị lỗi ghương trình hỗ trợ âm thanh rồi. theo mình bạn nên mua đĩa khác dùng thử biết liền


 cũng đã thử rồi mà bạn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## baothanh12345

uppppppp deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## seobookin

cái win 7 có tích hợp sằn driver rùi bạn à ......

----------


## hoaican

> cái win 7 có tích hợp sằn driver rùi bạn à ......


 bạn đọc kỹ bài mình đăng đầu tiên nhá.pan mệnh đó!

----------

